# Connection decodeur tv orange avec airport express ?



## edouard2013 (7 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,
je vais avoir la Livebox play avec la fibre d'orange et un decodeur TV.  Le decodeur ne pouvant pas être placé à coté de la livebox il me faudra  choisir un systeme de connexion.
Je me demande si l'airport express ne pourrait pas fonctionner dans ce cas ?
Orange propose ses solutions (liveplugs ) mais l'airport express me permettrait  egalement de connecter ma chaine hifi. Le schéma serait : livebox ->  airport express par wifi -> decodeur par ethernet 
pensez-vous que c'est possible ? merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 sauf erreur de ma part, le décodeur peut être connecté directement en wifi à la Livebox :

_"La box innove justement côté wifi en offrant deux réseaux simultanés : l&#8217;un pour alimenter la Livebox Play, l&#8217;autre pour les appareils connectables, ceux-ci profitant de facto d&#8217;un réseau optimisé."_

La borne Airport pouvant servir pour la chaîne hifi, mais ça n'a pas de lien avec la liaison LB-décodeur.


----------



## edouard2013 (7 Mars 2013)

bonjour,
Je prefererais cette solution effectivement, que le decodeur puisse être connecté mais ce ne semble pas le cas, si le decodeur et la livebox ne peuvent pas être installés l'un sur l'autre comme sur les photos de promo, alors soit il faut relier par un cable ethernet soit par des liveplug soit en courant porteur soit en wifi.
Sachant qu'un liveplug en wifi est plus cher qu'un airport express...je ne sais pas pourquoi, si c'est compatible je prefererais me procurer un produit apple plutot qu'un produit orange;

personne n'a jamais testé le branchement d'un decodeur tv sur un airport ?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2013)

edouard2013 a dit:


> personne n'a jamais testé le branchement d'un decodeur tv sur un airport ?
> 
> merci



Pas moi en tout cas.

J'ai le décodeur précédente version (blanc). Il est relié à ma Livebox avec les Liveplugs et ça marche très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Le texte que j'ai cité dit explicitement que la Livebox a deux réseaux wifi, un dédié au décodeur et l'autres pour les autres appareils...

Sinon, pour les autres solutions :

Une connexion : Livebox ))))) wifi (((((( Airport-----Ethernet------décodeur

C'est la même chose que : Livebox -----Ethernet------décodeur

Ou : Livebox----Ethernet----CPL----réseau électrique----CPL----Ethernet----décodeur

A condition, en ce qui concerne les débits, que la connexion Livebox ))))((((( Airport soit performante.


----------



## fanfthones (29 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je remonte cette question car elle m'intéresse. Pour des questions d'amnagement de mon salon je vais devoir "désolidariser" ma livebox play de son decodeur.
Solution la plus simple donc, acheter un liveplug Wifi solo chez Orange à 70 euros.

Mais vu le tarifs, j'aimerai autant investir dans une borne airport qui pourrait ainsi me resservir par la suite si un jour je quitte orange. 
Mais la question est simple, est ce que quelqu'un à déjà essayé cette configuration ? Est donc est ce que ça marche (je trouve quelques infos sur le net mais toutes sont basées sur un "en théorie ça fonctionne")

Merci pour les retours !


----------

